# Tobiano,Tovero-tobiano/sabino?



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I took on this paint after the owner could no longer care for him. He was a stallion and was jumping in to my fields. I now have 3 mares covered by him. I've been a bit confused figuring out what pattern he would fall under. Tobiano, Tovero or Tobiano with some Sabino. His shield and dark head does not connect, he has a large blaze starting from above the eyes to under the chin, The body pretty much white except for flank color and a few ink spots and bear paws. I'm leaning towards Tobiano possibly with Sabino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tovero is an outdated and useless term that means Tobiano + some other overo type pattern.

He is carrying tobiano. Would need pictures of his head/clearer pics in general, to really give an opinion on anything else.

Are you gelding him? And are you aborting the mares?


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes I already gelded him but no I am not aborting the mares. The owner informed me of where he got him from. He has papers and bloodline and apparently the father was breeders trust. I have contacted the farm he the previous owner bought him from in hopes I can at least get his lines and reg. My mares are all AQHA a Bay,Sorrel and Palomino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are any of your mares tested for frame and has the stallion/now gelding ever been tested for frame?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

So is he registered now? Or are you hoping to register him? Because if not, it's going to be pretty pricey and a huge hassle since he is older.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

according to the previous owner yes he was tested..and none of my mares carry frame...I shouldnt have a problem with lethal white...I asked the previous owner why they never gelded him and they said because they planned to have him cover their mares. According to them though he has never shown or earned.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

They tell me he is but dont have any paperwork on him. Thats why I am trying to get a hold of the breeding farm. If they are correct and he is reg or can be yes I will reg. him....but he would have been too old to put in the breeders trust even if I did want to keep him as a stallion. I don't want one on my property.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Were your mares tested? Frame is notorious for hiding. I have an N/O mare that only has a large blaze.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, I bought all of them over the years as shown/earned broodmares and they were tested..even for hypp and gbed


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I just wanted to say welcome to the forum! *smile*


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

He's tobiano.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks....I'm hoping after I hear back from the breeders farm that I will know even more from his background.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.

I'd say, except for lacking a tail shield, he is very typically tobiano. Plus I think, with possibly some type of sabino and splash. 

It's too bad that because of your neighbour's irresponsibility, you ended up with three mares bred. I hope at least, he compliments your mares, so you don't end up with some iffy offspring. Bravo to you though, for gelding this romeo.

When are your mares due? Any pics?

Lizzie


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks and yes I hope he does compliment them as well. Two of the mares are reining/cutting horses and according to his previous owner he cut with him as well so maybe we might get some good work stock. I will probably be keeping these 3 foals I'm sure. I may even give one to my niece for a project horse. I will have to try and get some more pics. Vet believes the earliest one is due end of May-early June and from there the other 2 since we are not exactly sure of the cover dates.
Here is Divinity my Bay Qh excellent cutting horse..sorry not the best pic she tends to become VERY guarding when infoal.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is Divinitys last foal 2 years ago:


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is Splenda she is one the paint also covered this pic was from last summer


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> This is Splenda she is one the paint also covered this pic was from last summer


 we just found out she was infoal so now there are 4


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well your mares look very nice. Is that colt half Friesian? Four foals eh? You are in for a busy year.

Lizzie


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

No he is full quarter.... sire is **** black and dam carries black gene. I'm very curious to see what foal is produced off her with the paint. Yeah it will be busy, but i am considering aborting Splendas. She is still early enough according to the vet. so im really thinking about it.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks just tobiano to me, nice lookin horses you have there!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> He looks just tobiano to me, nice lookin horses you have there!!


Tobiano doesn't cause face white, so he has to have another one of the white patterns.

I personally see frame in the mix as well. He has a top heavy blaze that is trying to avoid the eyes - this screams frame to me.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was thinking tobiano with sabino...I am still waiting to hear back from the original breeding farm.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

